# Mini Alpine



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I have my heart set on mini-lamancha and I will be getting them soon but my doctor thinks I should try goat milk to see if it will help with my health issues. This doe was born in the spring and not sure she can even be bred at this time but if she can I would have raw goat milk sooner then waiting for next year. She would have a great loving home, and would still be spoiled. I was wondering what you thought of her. I hope if her owner is on here she does not mind me showing her picture. I am concerned being alpine some people say that the milk is very strong tasting not like the lamanacha's. Any information would be a great help? If you could even critique her for me that would be helpful also.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't believe alpine milk is any stronger than Lamancha milk. Most milk taste depends on what the goat is fed, the cleanliness of her udder, teats, your hands and the equipment ( bucket) plus how quickly the milk is stored. 

Is there anyone around that has milk for you to try? The store bought goats milk tastes nothing like fresh or fresh pasteurized.


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Not that I can find, since she is half nigerian will she be a seasonal breeder or will I be able to breed her anytime? I know she is open right now but would like to get her bred for spring babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a mini Alpine? When was she born? How much does she weigh?


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

She was born in April not sure of her weight. breeder just sent me a picture and told me if she would come into heat she would breed her for me but might be to late to breed her. I was curious if they only breed for a short time. I have not gone and seen her was trying to get information on her first its a 3 hour drive one way. I would like to get a goat to get some goat milk without waiting 2 years but if she is two young to breed might get her and breed her next fall and breed my mini lamancha's in the spring of 2018 would like to be able to have milk all year if I could.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks pretty good size. She probably could be bred. Even the seasonal breeders can go into January. I'd just be concerned about what she would be bred to. A Nigerian would be ideal.


----------



## HobbyFarm (Oct 13, 2016)

I was thinking a nigerian dwarf or a mini alpine. How is her conformation if you can tell by this picture?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to tell but looks fine.


----------



## parksfamilyfarm (Mar 10, 2016)

I have two mini alpine does, see pics. IMO with minis it is more about size then age for breeding. Ones in pictures are ready for breeding.


----------

